# n-scale Bachmann Tender Question



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Does anyone know how difficult it is to replace the drawbar on a n-scale Bachmann tender with a coupler (preferably a Rapido)? They're inexpensive and available separately. I've got two of those old Atlas Davenport switchers that look like an 0-6-0, and I think it might make a good "inside joke" to put a tender on one on a display track.


----------

